# Buff Orpington's



## JerseyChicken (May 29, 2013)

I have 2 buff roping tons. I was told they were 3weeks old. How can I tell if they are hen or roo?


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

Post a pic or ten!


----------



## JerseyChicken (May 29, 2013)

Here is one


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

So far looks to be hens!


----------



## JerseyChicken (May 29, 2013)

I sure hope so! I can't have roosters and these 2 are inseparable. They follow each other around and they snuggle together!


----------



## chickenfarmer4891 (May 30, 2013)

They look like hens to me, but of course you won't be able to tell for sure until they're a little older. Good luck!


----------

